# Gaggia Classic 2019 with Approx. 2-Years of Warranty Left, Adjustable OPV and Other Upgrades



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

I would like to sell my roughly one-year old Gaggia Classic 2019 (also called the Pro, Model Number: RI9480/18) but I would like to ask for valuation as I cannot find a similar one pre-used . It works perfectly and makes an exceptional espresso, the only reason I am selling it is because I would like to move to a much higher category. I backflush and descale the machine regularly.

After the awful changes in 2015 introduced by Philips, Gaggia listened to its customers and returned to the well-respected features of the pre-2015 model with the Pro :

- Made in Italy (the factory is close to Bologna as far as I know)

- 3-way Solenoid Valve which allows backflush cleaning

- Professional chromed-brass group and portafilter

- Aluminium boiler

Along these features they introduced:

- A beautiful, newer design with rocket buttons

- A professional steam wand (which is the first mod they recommend you to do on a pre-2015 machine if you're into milk-based drinks)

I bought the machine from the official UK distributor, Gaggia Direct, upon release in December 2018 so along with the 2-years manufacturer's warranty it came with an extra one from them. This leaves a bit less than 1 year remaining for manufacturer's and then 1 extra year remaining for Gaggia Direct.

My personal upgrade include a pre-2015 adjustable OPV system with original new Gaggia parts: the only feature the new 2019 model lacks from the old setup is the adjustable OPV (over pressure valve). Therefore, I replaced the current system with pre-2015 original new Gaggia parts to allow adjustment on the model. This is a significant upgrade and, furthermore, it is fully reversible and more reliable unlike other previously suggested methods such as cutting the spring of the safety valve since it the modification copies the exact pre-2015 Gaggia design with the exact Gaggia parts. It is currently set to 9.5 bar.

I would like to emphasise that this upgrade is fully reversible so the machine could be restored to its original condition anytime if desired in order to preserve the warranty.

This whole package includes:

- Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 machine with UK chord

- Original box and papers including documents for manufacturer's and Gaggia Direct's warranty

- Original accessories including plastic dosing spoon, plastic tamper, single and double basket and Gaggia's 'perfect crema' basket

- Professional olive wooden double spout portafilter

- Professional single spout portafilter

- Original Gaggia portafilter with pressure gauge installed for OPV adjustment + original Gaggia double spout in case you want to use that

- 58mm blind filter/ blanking disc for backflushing

- Motta 58mm distributor tool

- 58.5mm precision tamper with red walnut wooden handle

- IMS Competition Baskets 7-9g single and 12-18g double

- IMS Precision shower screen

- Brass shower plate holder

- Pre-2015 original Gaggia OPV setup

- 2019 OPV setup, Gaggia shower screen and Gaggia aluminium shower plate holder

- Additional tubing for later replacement

The price of a new machine comes cheapest at around £400. You can confirm after a bit of online research that the cost of the upgrades noted is well above £350 (especially considering the OPV replacement). Taking into consideration that all the components are in very good condition, around one year old, and the machine still has almost a year of manufacturer's warranty (+ one year of the UK distributor, Gaggia Direct), how much could I ask for it realistically?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

You may do better to split the extras and sell them separately as individual items.

I would then look for £300 to £350 for the machine on its own and be prepared to haggle.


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

Many thanks for the quick reply, I may do a machine + extras option then here in the forum and sell whatever parts remain individually


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I did that with a previous machine and gave the buyer the option to take the extras or not.


----------

